# Speedcubeshop Scavenger Hunt 2021



## Scollier (Mar 15, 2021)

Have any of you found the images for the scavenger hunt? I have found the pot of gold, on the "Our Story" page of the website at the bottom. It redeems you a free $2.00 GAN cube bag _with your next order_ so I'm not going to redeem it haha. Have you found any of the other images? Please let me know!


----------



## Mmmgood4663 (Mar 15, 2021)

The other one I found is the leprechaun, just click on a product and go to return policy and it should be there. It just redeems a white cube stand. Can’t find the clover though!


----------



## Scollier (Mar 15, 2021)

Cool! I'll check it out! 

And also, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 15, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Have any of you found the images for the scavenger hunt? I have found the pot of gold, on the "Our Story" page of the website at the bottom. It redeems you a free $2.00 GAN cube bag _with your next order_ so I'm not going to redeem it haha. Have you found any of the other images? Please let me know!
> 
> View attachment 15163


Yeah, i've found both of those.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 15, 2021)

Mmmgood4663 said:


> The other one I found is the leprechaun, just click on a product and go to return policy and it should be there. It just redeems a white cube stand. Can’t find the clover though!


Me neither.


----------



## Scollier (Mar 15, 2021)

Let's gooo!! 

I just found the hardest one, the clover. It's actually pretty obvious now that I think about it, but I was not looking in the right place. I'm not going to say where it is, because that would take the fun out of it. Just remember the hint: "Its loved and hated by most cubers."


----------



## PCCuber (Mar 15, 2021)

I think the clover might be clock... I'll go check.


----------



## PCCuber (Mar 15, 2021)

Oooh I go a 10% discount voucher. I don't need it so here it is. J9DCA3746D4Z


----------



## Scollier (Mar 15, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> I think the clover might be clock... I'll go check.



Haha, you're so close!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 15, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Let's gooo!!
> 
> I just found the hardest one, the clover. It's actually pretty obvious now that I think about it, but I was not looking in the right place. I'm not going to say where it is, because that would take the fun out of it. Just remember the hint: "Its loved and hated by most cubers."


What is the prize?


----------



## PCCuber (Mar 15, 2021)

A discount voucher.


----------



## Scollier (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah, anyone can use it. But I would not shop at SCS for just 10% off. That's still a pretty bad deal. TC is much better. But anyone who wants to use that code, go ahead haha.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> What is the prize?


I FOUND IT


----------



## Scollier (Mar 15, 2021)

Haha, nice!


----------



## PCCuber (Mar 15, 2021)

I think hard mode was the easiest I can't find the others.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 15, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> I think hard mode was the easiest I can't find the others.


There are hints up there^


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 15, 2021)

I found it too. Rlly easy...
Also, you know that if you find one, you can just change the number at the end to either 1/2/3?
J9DCA3746D4Z if anyone wants to order smthg from scs


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 15, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I found it too. Rlly easy...
> Also, you know that if you find one, you can just change the number at the end to either 1/2/3?
> J9DCA3746D4Z if anyone wants to order smthg from scs


At the end of what?


----------



## Nir1213 (Mar 15, 2021)

I found a cheat to find all of them. I dont wanna ruin it tho

EDIT: 


Jam88 said:


> Also, you know that if you find one, you can just change the number at the end to either 1/2/3?


ninja'd


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 15, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> At the end of what?


The link


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 15, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> The link


lol


----------



## Swamp347 (Mar 15, 2021)

Haha. When I saw the email about it I didn’t really care, but it was kind of fun finding them, then again I just read through this and found it pretty easy.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 15, 2021)

The clover is killing me. I looked at gan cubes, clocks, 7x7s, and sq1s. I don't know why I am doing this though, I don't shop at SCS and I just got a ton of cubes


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 15, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> The clover is killing me. I looked at gan cubes, clocks, 7x7s, and sq1s. I don't know why I am doing this though, I don't shop at SCS and I just got a ton of cubes


Think a very disliked WCA event... and think outside the box


----------



## Scollier (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah, @CubableYT is giving good advice. Your're on the right track. But when you do find it, it's a really junky prize XD


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 16, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Think a very disliked WCA event... and think outside the box


I looked at skewb. What else is there?


----------



## Spacey10 (Mar 16, 2021)

Haha, the clover is hidden in plain sight, on a WCA event lol


----------



## Scollier (Mar 16, 2021)

If anyone wants to know how to get any of the prizes from the icons, here is the spoiler:



Spoiler: SCS Icon Answers



Easy: Click on any product>Click on return policy>click on lepurchaun.
Medium: Click on "Our Story" on the homepage>scroll to the bottom of the page>click the pot of gold
Hard: Hover over puzzles>hover over "WCA Puzzles">Click on Clock>click on the clover at the top of the page

Note: All of these icons are small, so look closely on the page. Hope this helps you!


----------



## Scollier (Mar 16, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I looked at skewb. What else is there?



CLONK


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 16, 2021)

Scollier said:


> If anyone wants to know how to get any of the prizes from the icons, here is the spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

here is a pic of where


Spoiler: Easy









Spoiler: Medium









Spoiler: Hard


----------



## qwr (Mar 16, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Haha, the clover is hidden in plain sight, on a WCA event lol


Clover cube for WCA confirmed


----------

